

Ask HN: Where do you find good tech talks? - some1else

I've noticed that there are a lot of great talks recorded on Blip.TV, but I can't seem to find anything decent through their search :-/<p>I used to watch almost every Google Tech Talk, but they seem to have stopped posting them as often, and the subjects are also less intriguing.<p>Where do you find good tech talks? Here is a list of the resources I follow at the moment:<p>Google Tech Talks - http://research.google.com/video.html<p>ConFreaks - http://confreaks.net/events<p>Pivotal Tech Talks - http://pivotallabs.com/talks<p>StartupSchool at JustinTV - http://en.justin.tv/startupschool/videos<p>InfoQ presentations - http://infoq.com<p>Stanford Entrepreneurship Corner - http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html<p>Business of Software - http://www.businessofsoftware.org/prevyear.aspx - Click "Show more"<p>Learnivore screencasts - http://http://www.learnivore.com<p>VideoLectures - http://videolectures.net/ - Machine Learning, Statistics, NLP, ..<p>MediaPostLive at UStream - http://www.ustream.tv/user/mediapostlive - Digital Marketing<p>TED Talks - http://ted.com - General<p>What else am I missing? Should Learnivore include the listed resources? Should we make another aggregator just for Tech Talks? Did somebody already do it? Thanks
======
some1else
Err, clickable:

<http://research.google.com/video.html>

<http://confreaks.net/events>

<http://pivotallabs.com/talks>

<http://en.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

<http://infoq.com>

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

<http://www.businessofsoftware.org/prevyear.aspx>

<http://http://www.learnivore.com>

<http://videolectures.net>

<http://www.ustream.tv/user/mediapostlive>

<http://ted.com>

------
revorad
JS: [http://addyosmani.com/blog/the-top-10-javascript-talks-
from-...](http://addyosmani.com/blog/the-top-10-javascript-talks-from-2010/)

R: <http://www.vcasmo.com/user/drewconway>

<http://had.blip.tv/>

Vimeo has some good talks too if you search.

------
JSig
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

<http://vimeo.com/channels/oredev>

<http://player.microsoftpdc.com/session>

------
thibaut_barrere
I run Learnivore - I've been thinking about adding tech talks to it, your list
is a nice starting point!

I'm not sure if I'll create 2 RSS or put everything in a single one.

What do you think ?

~~~
some1else
Hey there. I think you could split it into two feeds. The nature and length of
screencasts and tech talks are a bit different I think. I watch a screencast
now and then during lunch, and most tech talks before I sleep or when I've got
a longer time-frame. Thanks for considering.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks - I think it's a good idea.

------
chrido
<http://vimeo.com/channels/galois>

<http://clojure.blip.tv/>

------
anamax
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/> has talks going back to 1996.

------
particlebanana
<http://ontwik.com/> has some pretty decent ones and it's updated pretty
regularly

~~~
some1else
Thanks, that's something along the lines of what I was thinking when I
mentioned Learnivore should add tech talks.

Too bad Omnisio turned into Youtube annotations.

------
gspyrou
<http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep>

------
JSig
<http://www.youtube.com/googledevelopers>

------
seven
<http://media.ccc.de/>

------
naithemilkman
thanks for the list guys

